# field dressing an elk?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So i have a question for you elk hunters! I've never hunted elk, but i might buy an archery tag this year! my question is, what are our rules for proving the sex? do you just have to leave the nuts on one of the quarters and than it's fine? what about if i end up with a cow, than what do you have to do/leave on?.... Also those that shoot the cows, you usually take the head out too or do you leave it?

sorry! A *TON* of people will think that these are common sense questions, but i've never been so the only way to learn is by listening to those that have been!

Thanks in advance, hope my questions all made sense!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

yep just leave the coin purse or a nipple attached to a hind quarter and you should be good.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

If you shoot a cow (or a bull for that matter) first thing you do is pop out the ivories and stick em in your pocket. After that you can start working. You don't need to keep the head on the cow if you don't want to. Some cow hunts do take the heads for testing but I have never seen that for the archery hunt.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

so i just need to show proof on one of the quaters right?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, but if you shoot a bull you will need the antlers attached to the skull cap or head to prove he was a legal bull if you are hunting in a spike only area


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Alright, thanks guys!.... Do any of you guys suggest NOT using the gutless method? It will be just me and 1 friend if that makes a difference!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

This is a cool website with a lot of good information.
http://elk101.com/webisodes/gutless-video/


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I would suggest the gutless. Me and a friend did the 'gut' method last year on a mature bull, and I vow to do the gutless this time.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

holman927 said:


> This is a cool website with a lot of good information.
> http://elk101.com/webisodes/gutless-video/


Thanks, i actually had just barely watched this before starting the topic!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> I would suggest the gutless. Me and a friend did the 'gut' method last year on a mature bull, and I vow to do the gutless this time.


He was older than you thought wasn't he :lol: He was a good looking bull!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

With only two of you gutless is the way to go.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is a link from 2008,,,,,TONS of great info ..

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6770


----------

